#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Power Plant Engineering Books

## dso

*Can Anyone please share 




1. "Kam W Li - Power Plant System Design"

2. "Glasstone & Sessonske - Nuclear Reactor Engineering"   2 Volume Set

3. "Seikan Ishigai - Steam Power Engineering: Thermal and Hydraulic Design Principles"

4. "P J Potter - Power Plant Theory & Design*

Any Help is Appreciated...See More: Power Plant Engineering Books

----------


## asdfd

i too badly need above books...

If any one can help...it.

----------


## nhan

Come to this page 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope it helps some

----------


## dso

HERE ARE 3 OF THE 8 VOLUMES FROM CEGB....

Modern Power Station Practice: (VOL-1)  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Modern Power Station Practice: (VOL-2)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Modern Power Station Practice: (VOL-4)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

anyone having other volumes plz. share

----------


## AnandV

Go to 4shared.com and search for "Modern Power Station Practice"

you should be able to download following volumes

Modern Power Station Practice 2nd Edition CEGB

Modern Power Station Practice Volume 3 - Turbines and Auxiliaries.pdf
Modern Power Station Practice Volume 2 - Boilers,Fuels and Ash Handling.rar
Modern Power Station Practice Volume 5 - Chemistry and Metallurgy.rar

Modern Power Station Practice 3rd Edition BEI 

Modern Power Station Practice Volume D, Electrical Systems & Equipment, 3E, BIE

----------


## dso

thnx for the link anandv, do u hv the links for volume 6,7 & 8 ??

----------


## AnandV

No dso. Looking for it. 
2nd Edition has 8 volumes [1-8]
3rd edition has 12 volumes [A-L]

----------


## AnandV

:Cool: Modern Power Plant Practice, CEGB Vol 6

Links
----
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AnandV

Steam Plant Calculations Manual, V. Ganapathy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dso

thanks anandv, great help...

keep it coming

----------


## balu_vasu

thanks anandv

----------


## AnandV

Alarm response manual

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV  



Very interesting informations. ThanksSee More: Power Plant Engineering Books

----------


## deepak_vizag

Alarm Response manual is very useful. Thank you Anand.

----------


## AnandV

Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) 
by: American Water Works Association, American Society of Civil Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV  
Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) 

Thank you Boss

----------


## AnandV

Nomograms for Steam Generation and Utilisation, V Ganapathy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AnandV

Would someone care to put bookmarks in above book and reupload. It will be a great service. Thank you

----------


## AnandV

ASME PTC 11-1995 Fans

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mskhadke

Can anybody upload ASME TDP-1 & TDP2

----------


## AnandV

Fan Handbook, Selection, Application and Design, Bleier
ISBN-0070059330

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Fan Handbook, Selection, Application and Design, Bleier
> ISBN-0070059330
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Thank you, brother

----------


## dso

thanks anandv

great uploads

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks Anand

Praphulla

----------


## jignesh142

> Fan Handbook, Selection, Application and Design, Bleier
> ISBN-0070059330
> 
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much !!!See More: Power Plant Engineering Books

----------


## rajeshivaturi

thanku verymuch

----------


## dso

anybody having power plant theory and design by potter?? 

please share (thnx to all the people for sharing some of the listed books)

----------


## Duche

thank u very much

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

have u got this book kam w li

----------


## adel_76

je cherche des logiciel de calcul mcanique (BEST basic design of pumps)

----------


## dso

pl someone upload these books???

----------


## raj_01

Thank You

----------


## c2muti

Hello,

Thanks for uploading "Modern Power Plant Practice, CEGB Vol 6". I have been waiting for these for years. But I think from instrumentation point of view second edition seems quite obsolete. No disrespect intended. Can anyone please upload Edition Three of Volume 6.

Thanks to you people.

Reply on forum will benefit all. My email is muti_khan2000@yahoo.com.....Subject Should mention about this book.

Muti

----------


## Mgr

Hi anand its very good thans a lot.R u have cegb manuals

----------


## josefreitas

very usefull books. The Modern Power Systems is a collection not updated but with usefull info.

----------


## vankatnana

i need this book plese upload someone
thanks in advance




> HERE ARE 3 OF THE 8 VOLUMES FROM CEGB....
> 
> Modern Power Station Practice: (VOL-1)  
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mkhurram79

> Steam Plant Calculations Manual, V. Ganapathy
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






thank u so muchSee More: Power Plant Engineering Books

----------


## rebornwilly

> Nomograms for Steam Generation and Utilisation, V Ganapathy
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please re-upload the Nomograms. Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please re-upload. thanks

----------


## hari

Thanks

----------


## mechanicalmaster

Dearr AnandV 

can u please re upload. The link is not working. Thanks in advance

----------


## thehitendra

lets see the books

----------


## AnandV

Nomograms for Steam Generation and Utilisation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## georgecis

> Nomograms for Steam Generation and Utilisation
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Could you please re-upload it?

Thank you very much in advance!

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload the Nomograms file.

thanks

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

please smbdy upload power plant system design by kam w li and power plant theory & design by pj potter

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

please can any body give me book kam w li

----------


## mej

Here is a link to the first part of *Power Plant Theory and Design by Potter*:



*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Hope this is a start...See More: Power Plant Engineering Books

----------


## mej

Here is a link to the first part of *Power Plant Theory and Design by Potter*:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Hope this is a start...

----------


## gs153

Please upload "Modern Power Station Practices Volume 4 (Electrical -Generator and Electrical Plant)". Thanks.

----------


## mej

Can anyone share *Steam Power Engineering - Thermal and Hydraulic Design Principles*  (1999)  by Seikan Ishigai  ?   Thanks!

----------

